

Goatse Mail - Your Goatse Email Address - TazeTSchnitzel
http://www.indiegogo.com/GoatseMail/

======
stephengillie
You've been able to just go to goatse and get an email account for some
time...

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
No. Today is the first day it's actually available, before now you'd just get
an email when it launched.

------
gregd
Why on earth would you do this?

~~~
noeltock
So when you e-mail investors, they know you mean business.

